
Ask HN: What's your favorite router these days? - niels_olson
Looking to upgrade my home network, currently have an Airport Extreme and 2 Airport Express access points. Now that Apple&#x27;s getting out of the routing business, I&#x27;m sad. I really like knowing there&#x27;s some NetBSD in the house. I know the Airport line is generally a little bit behind the bleeding edge, but it&#x27;s proven extremely stable for me.
======
lsiunsuex
I have a Time Capsule / Express config also. I'm gonna wait a bit more (3-6
months) to see if Apple really is exiting or they just pulled the product
because a new one is coming out.

If they did exit and theres nothing to replace it, I'm interested in Plume
right now.
[http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/12/5/13837804/pl...](http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/12/5/13837804/plume-
wifi-mesh-router-pod-now-available) I like the size of the pods, it got good
reviews and the price isn't horrible. Put the router in the basement; a pod on
the patio, family room and 2nd floor hallway and that'll blanket the house.
We've always struggled to get a strong wifi signal on the patio while
streaming via Airplay and in the summer, we try to spend a lot of time
outside. I may do it anyways...

------
jrnichols
I'm almost wondering if the product line is in doubt, or if Apple is actually
getting out of that business.

[http://appleinsider.com/articles/16/12/21/apple-airport-
firm...](http://appleinsider.com/articles/16/12/21/apple-airport-firmware-
update-fixes-back-to-my-mac-bug-but-hardwares-destiny-still-in-doubt)

I'm almost thinking that they might shift things towards the Apple TV as a
"Apple Home" kind of thing. Hard to tell.

If i was going to replace the Airport Extreme that I have, I would be going
with a Ubitiqi edge router of some sort and one of their access points. The
stuff seems well supported and has a decent community behind it, in addition
to being reliable and making the pretty graphs that I want. :-)

------
gentleteblor
I just picked up an Amplifi HD router a few days ago. So far so good. Great
speeds and really nice hardware.

The app and hardware touchscreen are really simple and usable. They're missing
a few pro settings/configs though.

